# Ozzy is Six months



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

LMy baby man is six months today. I am just amazed by him every day. He is so sweet, smart, healthy, beautiful and did I say healthy.  
Thank you guys for getting me through this experience. I can't imagine my life without him. we really feel like he lived for us! 
Here are some pictures from the weekend. He actually swam! 
He has come such a long way in six months.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!!! That first picture is the one that sticks in my mind the most . . . looks as if he is being propped up he is so weak!! Then that totally content picture with Nick just melts my heart as I feel this little boy lived for your family too!! What a lucky baby to come from such a difficult start to such a wonderful 6 month Birthday!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my Ozzy - how big you have grown! And now you can swim - wow!!
So pleased for you and the family that it was a "and they all lived happily ever after" fairy tale ending xx
Even jake likes him now - when do you think he will love him like willow?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna!!!! That first picture is the one that sticks in my mind the most . . . looks as if he is being propped up he is so weak!! Then that totally content picture with Nick just melts my heart as I feel this little boy lived for your family too!! What a lucky baby to come from such a difficult start to such a wonderful 6 month Birthday!!!!


I don't knew what it is about him, the open face, the baby wolf howl, but the men in my house adore this poo. They love them all but he is their fav. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy half birthday little ozzy - although not so little anymore!

Always love to see him running, swimming, playing and enjoying life


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy 6 month birthday not little anymore Ozzy. I can't wait to hear more about the journey he is going to have. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy half birthday Ozzy. Wonderful photos of such a special little guy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww love his little face 

He's adorable 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My little Batman! you have come so so so far in just 6 months!!!! Lady sends you a half birthday kiss!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy "half" Birthday Ozzy! Donna, what was wrong with him when he was a baby?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy half birthday little Ozzy. A testament to your loving tender care Donna and his determined little spirit. :whoo::twothumbs:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Happy "half" Birthday Ozzy! Donna, what was wrong with him when he was a baby?


When he was seven weeks old and still with his breeder, he got parvo (though that was never the official diagnosis my vet is convinced) He almost died. He was in the vet for two weeks and dropped down to under two pounds. 
I got him Jan 1st at 11 weeks and he was only 3 pound. All his hair was falling out abd he had coccidiosis. He has really come a long way. This picture is the day we got him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Happy Half Birthday Ozzy Baby xxxxx​*


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ozzie is a testament to what it means to never giving up hope. Dozens of people on here were praying for him and sending him healing wishes and felt so badly for his poor breeder, not to mention Donna and her family. It was a miracle when he pulled through and it is glorious to see him so bouncy and healthy and beautiful now. A shining example of what courage and devotion and love can do.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor little man. I can't imagine what you and your family have gone through.
I very am happy that he is the picture of health now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ozzie is a testament to what it means to never giving up hope. Dozens of people on here were praying for him and sending him healing wishes and felt so badly for his poor breeder, not to mention Donna and her family. It was a miracle when he pulled through and it is glorious to see him so bouncy and healthy and beautiful now. A shining example of what courage and devotion and love can do.


And how important it is too have such wonderful friends. Truly this forum got me through. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks so wonderful, healthy and very happy bless him. Will be great to see him in another 6 months, what a great poo family you have now.xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not just Ozgood. Ozwonderful 
Happy half birthday Ozzy arty2:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How about Ozsome?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I need to squish him!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy half birthday Mr not so little anymore Batman! He's come so far. You've all done so well to pull through its lovely seeing him so big, healthy and strong 


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer little big man you're a half!!! Congratulations - Donna he gets more handsome by the day :whoo:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I want in on the Ozzy naming extravaganza and add my suggestion - OZdacious! He is the happiest dog I have ever seen. As if being that close to death makes him enjoy every ounce of life. It is amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I want in on the Ozzy naming extravaganza and add my suggestion - OZdacious! He is the happiest dog I have ever seen. As if being that close to death makes him enjoy every ounce of life. It is amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Little Oz is now Enormoz

Happy half birthday kiddo.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not to mention gorgOZ

How did you get it to drop down a tad like that Datun?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Not to mention gorgOZ
> 
> How did you get it to drop down a tad like that Datun?


Sorry, get what to drop down?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yesterday I could have sworn your OZ was a little lower than your enorm......hold on, it still is when I read straight down from here, not when I read at thre thread itself???? Maybe I need better reading glasses?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yesterday I could have sworn your OZ was a little lower than your enorm......hold on, it still is when I read straight down from here, not when I read at thre thread itself???? Maybe I need better reading glasses?


hmmm I think you might be seeing things...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Yesterday I could have sworn your OZ was a little lower than your enorm......hold on, it still is when I read straight down from here, not when I read at thre thread itself???? Maybe I need better reading glasses?


Mmmm I did wonder what you was querying 
"A little lower than your enorm......"
Really fairlie stop lowering the tone...... That's my job!  x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Mmmm I did wonder what you was querying
> "A little lower than your enorm......"
> Really fairlie stop lowering the tone...... That's my job!  x


Nicely steered back to the dirt track Tracey.
I admire the ease you did it.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Mmmm I did wonder what you was querying
> 
> "A little lower than your enorm......"
> 
> Really fairlie stop lowering the tone...... That's my job!  x



Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It comes so naturally to me


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It comes so naturally to me


Which is why you are a fan favorite!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Back to the matter at hand ladies, ahem, which is how did Datuns OZ drop down like that? Is anyone else seeing it or am I hallucinating from breathing in farm diesal fumes?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Back to the matter at hand ladies, ahem, which is how did Datuns OZ drop down like that? Is anyone else seeing it or am I hallucinating from breathing in farm diesal fumes?


It's you. I just highlighted the 'OZ' and changed the colour and size slightly. 
And I suspect 'farm diesel fumes' is a euphemism for 'drinking heavily in the day'


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Back to the matter at hand ladies, ahem, which is how did Datuns OZ drop down like that? Is anyone else seeing it or am I hallucinating from breathing in farm diesal fumes?


What kind of "green" tea have you bed drinking lately fairlie??


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> What kind of "green" tea have you bed drinking lately fairlie??


Absinthe is green isn't it?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I will photograph what I see and prove that I am not hallucinating! I just can't do it now because every solitary muscle in my person is aching with overwork and fatigue. I am a horrible farmer, clearly overdoing some things and under doing others. I have made splints for goslings with splayed legs, chased a bull and a dozen cows out of the neighbours garden, mended fences, had a steel door fall on me, sliced a finger, and not slept more than an hour at a stretch in a week. My knee is twisted and my idea of clean has dropped fifty notches (and I was never a clean freak).  On the plus side I love my little gosling Virginia and I'm building her a state of the art enclosed goose pond so a fox does not get her in her youth.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Absinthe is green isn't it?


I can't remember..... I only drank it once, and I remember nothing about it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I will photograph what I see and prove that I am not hallucinating! I just can't do it now because every solitary muscle in my person is aching with overwork and fatigue. I am a horrible farmer, clearly overdoing some things and under doing others. I have made splints for goslings with splayed legs, chased a bull and a dozen cows out of the neighbours garden, mended fences, had a steel door fall on me, sliced a finger, and not slept more than an hour at a stretch in a week. My knee is twisted and my idea of clean has dropped fifty notches (and I was never a clean freak).  On the plus side I love my little gosling Virginia and I'm building her a state of the art enclosed goose pond so a fox does not get her in her youth.


You sound as happy as a pig in muck!
Please note this is not an offensive saying - it's a term of endearment 
"My little gosling" does HO know it's coming home to stay? Has Rufus met her?
What about when Virginia wants to spread her wings and flee the nest?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I will photograph what I see and prove that I am not hallucinating! I just can't do it now because every solitary muscle in my person is aching with overwork and fatigue. I am a horrible farmer, clearly overdoing some things and under doing others. I have made splints for goslings with splayed legs, chased a bull and a dozen cows out of the neighbours garden, mended fences, had a steel door fall on me, sliced a finger, and not slept more than an hour at a stretch in a week. My knee is twisted and my idea of clean has dropped fifty notches (and I was never a clean freak).  On the plus side I love my little gosling Virginia and I'm building her a state of the art enclosed goose pond so a fox does not get her in her youth.


You need a nice bath


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You need a nice bath


And an absinthe


----------

